# one of the greatest acts in history



## la gallesina

I wanted to check I've used the correct lexis in my English-Russian translation:

English:

_I'm now facing a group of young women of today and explaining to these girls that their mothers performed one of the greatest acts in history.   The great act of saying, ‘No, I will not have a baby every year until the menopause, No.’   It was the greatest revolution that this world has even known._


Russian:

_Сейчас я говорю группе современных девушек и я объясняю им, что их матери выполнили один из самых великих поступков в истории. Они сказали, ‘Нет, я не рожу младенца каждый год до климакса, Нет.’ Это было самой великой революцией в истории этого мира._


Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Gestahl

Here's my version. 

_Сейчас я обращаюсь к группе современных девушек и я объясняю им, что их матери совершили один из самых великих поступков в истории. Они сказали, ‘Нет, я не буду рожать по младенцу каждый год, пока не наступит климакс, Нет.’ Это было самой великой революцией в истории этого мира (которую когда-либо знал этот мир?)._


----------



## bravo7

_Теперь, встречаясь с современными девушками, я объясняю, что их матери совершили один из величайших поступков в истории. Они сказали: ‘Нет, я не буду рожать по ребёнку в год пока не наступит климакс. Нет!’ Это было величайшей революцией в мировой истории._


----------



## Kolan

Климакс тут стилистически как-то не очень. Потом, женщины так о себе, как правило, не говорят, так говорят о женщинах.


----------



## bravo7

Климакс = менопауза.


----------



## Q-cumber

bravo7 said:


> Климакс = менопауза.



Это чисто научный термин, в разговорном языке он не используется. 

Но Kolan прав. Женщина так вряд ли скажет.

Мне кажется, тут нужен какой-то "эвфемизм". Может сказать просто - "до старости" или "до седых волос"?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Мне кажется, тут нужен какой-то "эвфемизм". Может сказать просто - "до старости" или "до седых волос"?


Это не совсем точно, так как индивидуальные случаи могут быть выдающимися. Сообщали, например, что одна женщина родила в 97 лет или типа того. 

Надо перефразировать: "Нет, я не буду *до упора *рожать, что ни год, то ребёнок/роды*, нет!"

*) Опять же, могут быть двойни и пр.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Это не совсем точно, так как индивидуальные случаи могут быть выдающимися. Сообщали, например, что одна женщина родила в 97 лет или типа того.



Понятно, что неточно. Но суть фразы-то от этого особо не меняется.


----------



## bravo7

Kolan said:


> Потом, женщины так о себе, как правило, не говорят, так говорят о женщинах.


Уверены? Проверьте себя по Гуглю, что ли. Или вот ещё: _‘No, I will not have a baby every year until *the menopause*, No.’_ (С большим трудом, между прочим, отыскал для Вас это женское высказывание )


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Уверены? Проверьте себя по Гуглю, что ли. Или вот ещё: _‘no, i will not have a baby every year until *the menopause*, no.’_ (С большим трудом, между прочим, отыскал для Вас это женское высказывание :d)


Речь идёт о русском переводе. Примеры на английском аргументами не являются. Латынь составляет добрую четверть английского, поэтому научная терминология на нём звучит обиходно, чего нельзя сказать о РЯ, в котором научному или профессиональному термину зачастую сопутствует набор бытовых синонимов разной степени сниженности. Если искать в Гугле "рожать до климакса", то наберётся всего несколько десятков примеров, большинство которых оправдано контекстуально (медицинские форумы, советы врача, пособия по беременности и родам, которые насыщены медицинской терминологией). В быту вне медицинских вопросов такого, пожалуй, не найти, хотя практическое планирование семьи является насущнейшим вопросом для подавляющего большинства женщин. По-русски они скажут "рожать, пока можно" (и в этом есть смысл, поскольку могут быть и другие абсолютные причины), либо "до упора", что, в принципе, одно и то же.


----------



## Dmitry_86

la gallesina said:


> I wanted to check I've used the correct lexis in my English-Russian translation:
> 
> English:
> 
> _I'm now facing a group of young women of today and explaining to these girls that their mothers performed one of the greatest acts in history. The great act of saying, ‘No, I will not have a baby every year until the menopause, No.’ It was the greatest revolution that this world has even known._
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!


 
Russian:

_*В настоящее время* я встречаюсь с группой современных молодых женщин и объясняю им, что их матери совершили один из самых *знаменательных/величайших/грандиозных* поступков в истории. Они сказали, ‘Нет, я не буду рожать (ребенка) каждый год до тех пор, пока не наступит менопауза.’ Это было самым *грандиозным/значительным/революционным* событием, которое когда-либо знал этот мир._

I have translated the word "revolution" as if it were the word "event" (meaning "событие" in Russian) because this translation seems to me more natural and appropriate here. I am not sure that the literally translated word "revolution" would mean the fact you want to convey. I am more used to coming across "revolution(s)" when describing some historical events - upheavals, insurrections, etc. However, you may you the literal translation here understanding what precisely you want to say.


----------



## Kolan

dmitry_86 said:


> _‘Нет, я не буду рожать (ребенка) каждый год до тех пор, пока не наступит менопауза.’_


Я по-прежнему отстаиваю точку зрения, что *менопаузу *в русском переводе оставлять нельзя. Тому есть серьёзная логическая причина, противоречие, которое рушит, на самом деле, всю посылку исходной фразы на английском. Из-за особенностей женского организма, если женщина действительно будет рожать каждый год по ребёнку, *менопауза *не наступит никогда (до самой смерти).

Дело в том, что в организме девочки ещё во время её внутриутробного развития закладывается на всю жизнь определённый запас яйцеклеток, который никогда  больше не восполняется. Запас составляет примерно 400-500 яйцеклеток, чего хватает на детородный период длительностью примерно в 35-45 лет. (Принимаем допущение, что цикл длится 28 дней и в нём расходуется одна яйцеклетка). Однако каждая беременность прерывает цикл примерно на год, то есть экономит 12-13 яйцеклеток и тем самым отодвигает наступление *менопаузы *примерно на этот самый год. Поэтому при ежегодных родах (а именно в этом заключается пафос послания) яйцеклетки будут расходоваться очень экономно (строго говоря, будут потеряны для воспроизводства только те, что не были востребованы с момента достижения половой зрелости до первой беременности, их штук 60-100), чего должно будет хватить на 300-400 лет.(!)

Это - идеальная схема, но именно на неё напирают авторы послания. (На самом деле, конечно, природа может прекратить цикл и по иным причинам, не дожидаясь смерти организма, но, тем не менее, заданные условия логически порочны). 

Чтобы не переносить эту вопиющую ошибку в русский перевод и соблюсти одновременно переводческую этику, следует написать, как и было предложено выше, что-то вроде "*до упора*" или "*до последнего*".


----------



## bravo7

По Вашей методе Майн Кампф принципиально непереводим, там же всё неправильно.


----------



## Q-cumber

В принципе, надо учитывать, что эти слова принадлежат ярой феминистке Дорис Лессинг. Она может много что сказать, и нет особого смысла "приукрашивать" её высказывания при переводе.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> В принципе, надо учитывать, что эти слова принадлежат ярой феминистке Дорис Лессинг. Она может много что сказать, и нет особого смысла "приукрашивать" её высказывания при переводе.


Дело не в том, приукрашивать или нет. В контексте неприкрытого пиара английское menopause нельзя дословно переводить на русский, так как на РЯ это специальный термин, и к тому же, как мы видим, бессмысленный. В таких случаях можно дать сноску на примечание переводчика, в котором кратко указать на логическую несостоятельность исходной фразы.

Однако верно, что Дорис можно (лучше) подправить при переводе иначе (сейчас пришло в голову): "*рожать до бесконечности*". Образно это именно то, что выражает исходный текст, и в то же время не противоречит действительности.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> По Вашей методе Майн Кампф принципиально непереводим, там же всё неправильно.


Майн Кампф не может быть правильным или неправильным - это, фактически, программный документ. Однако неправильно изложенные факты при хорошем переводе, как правило, снабжаются примечаниями. В данном случае следует указать, что в оригинале стоит "menopause", что несостоятельно биологически, хотя смысл сказанного понятен. Это и будет правильный, осмысленный, а не механический перевод.


----------



## bravo7

Ваша позиция понятна, можно не продолжать.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Ваша позиция понятна, можно не продолжать.


Спасибо за ОЦУ!


----------

